# Granny Square Angels



## Wynterwytch

Would anyone happen to know where I could find the pattern for this angel? I love these! I can do the granny square, but the rest I would feel better making with a pattern instead of trying to wing it.


----------



## jinx

http://shop.anniepotterpresents.com/Grannys-Little-Angels-Granangel.htm
courtesy of google images.


----------



## Strickliese

Very cute little angels


----------



## chickkie

nice pun... instead of trying to wing it!

They are really cute


----------



## irishsmitty

Found this.
http://priscillascrochet.net/freepatterns.html

Something like them.


----------



## Montana Gramma

Wynterwytch said:


> Would anyone happen to know where I could find the pattern for this angel? I love these! I can do the granny square, but the rest I would feel better making with a pattern instead of trying to wing it.


The ones on Priscilla's crochet , as posted here by Irishsmitty, are easy to do, yarn or thread, others on that site too!


----------



## Wynterwytch

Thanks so much everyone! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## lkphilley

did you ever find these? the one i found was not like it and i like this one better


----------



## chickkie

lkphilley said:


> did you ever find these? the one i found was not like it and i like this one better


The first link given takes you to where the pattern can be purchased. But here it is again, a direct link to the actual pattern
http://shop.anniepotterpresents.com/Grannys-Little-Angels-GLA2014.htm;jsessionid=DB5DE24B3F11518E797ECDD15F9725E9.m1plqscsfapp02


----------



## WinifredW

Annie's Catalog is selling the granny square angel pattern.
https://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=113735&cat_id=24


----------



## Lavender Liz

Wynterwytch said:


> Would anyone happen to know where I could find the pattern for this angel? I love these! I can do the granny square, but the rest I would feel better making with a pattern instead of trying to wing it.


Here's a link to a granny square angel. Maybe you can wing it from here. http://www.sewrella.com/2016/10/granny-square-angel-ornament-christmas.html


----------

